# What's the best 2TB harddrive to buy for a bolt?



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

Can someone suggest the best 2TB hard drive to buy for the bolt?

Also what screw driver do I need to purchase to open the bolt?


----------



## nemloc (Oct 1, 2002)

Jrr6415sun said:


> Can someone suggest the best 2TB hard drive to buy for the bolt?


I followed one of the other threads with an external Seagate Slim 2TB. (it was cheaper to get the external, rip it open, and use as an internal)



Jrr6415sun said:


> Also what screw driver do I need to purchase to open the bolt?


Torx - 10


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I got a Samsung / Seagate 2tB from amazon for 83 delivered. It works perfectly in the Bolt.

The problem with using external drives is there are shorter warranties and the warranty is void outside of its case.


----------

